# Mazzer Royal



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ebay link

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Coffee-Grinder-/261750834394?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3cf190c4da


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

No, you don't want this..... This is not the Royal you are looking for.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Someone in Scotland should jump on this


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone know how tall this is without the hopper? Looks kitchen friendly to me


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hahaha!

18" or 460mm approx


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck Grumpy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am near Scotland....shame I hate all Mazzers....looks like he will post as well.....that should help many forum members who fancy a go...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish people would not post these ebay links.....I was watching that one


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> 18" or 460mm approx


It'll fit!!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The question in the listing is mine. I've already made an offer on it this morning


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> The question in the listing is mine. I've already made an offer on it this morning


Is it coz the tray you haven't sold is lonely....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm having a text conversation with the guy....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Me and the guy are good friends. He is bringing the Mazzer to my friends bar mitzvah.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone's apparently just bagged it for £330....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How do you know that, jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He told me on the phone


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope it fits


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Hope it fits


Was it you then?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Stacking it on top of the golden beast?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Was it you then?


Just speaking from experience


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Stacking it on top of the golden beast?


How big do you think my house is?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

seller will be hit for fees to the amount of what is bid if they end it now!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I wish people would not post these ebay links.....I was watching that one


We were all watching it







I can't see what difference posting / not posting makes.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Who got the major earlier then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Who got the major earlier then?


......


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> seller will be hit for fees to the amount of what is bid if they end it now!


Is that a recent change?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Is that a recent change?


yes fairly recent, it sucks


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> yes fairly recent, it sucks


Boo ebay







they're ever becoming greater and greater money grabbing twats.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> We were all watching it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was I who posted the ebay link. Humour was the intent, but you obviously did not read the thread and leapt in


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> It was I who posted the ebay link.


Thread has been messed with then TSK is the first post in this thread with the link.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh this again, fun times.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Boo ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well arguably they could be attempting to stop "giving away advertising" and a "huge market place" for free to people who exploit it in order to sell "outside".

It could also be argued that this is protecting bidders who play "fair" and bid rather than try to get a bargain by dealing "outside".

It might also be argued that if "everybody" did this (pulled the sales once interest was generated) then eBay would cease to exist and all the benefits it provided to "fair" users (both buyer and seller) would be lost.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Thread has been messed with then TSK is the first post in this thread with the link.


As requested.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and a damn fine job you did as well patrick


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this 'irony hour'? Drunk too much wine to be able to figure it out


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Did someone on here manage to get this ?

Item looks pulled


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think a few were negotiating, seller will pay £25 in fees!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The guy phoned me this morning to say he was having problems with the original buyer and i could have it for £350 cash


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

.....and??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Couldn't be arsed.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just to piss him off I sent him a message and offered £250 !


----------

